

Google's policy never to settle with patent trolls to discourage frivolous claims. - 1gor
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=atc1CvWy4ANw&refer=home

======
FlorinAndrei
Well duh, if you were the 800lb gorilla you'd be a fool to "settle".

~~~
antiismist
Justice is blind my friend. RIM decided not to settle, and it cost them ~
$612,500,000.

<http://telephonyonline.com/mag/telecom_rim_settlement_few/>

